# Blog article on Yi, and Chinese basketball politics, and The bucks



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Found this web article on Yi and the Bucks written by a long time resident of Beijing, and former resident of Milwaukee:



> I happened to be at a restaurant back in Brewtown the night of the National Basketball Association draft in June, when my hometown Milwaukee Bucks made the problematic choice of Yi Jianlian. Smooth-cheeked and bright-eyed, the Chinese youngster, pictured on a big-screen, resembled a goofy kid trying on his dad’s suit. But when the Bucks called his number and the seven-footer stood up, he filled out every inch and flashed a Gioconda smile. His fans - and detractors - are still trying to decipher it.
> 
> Yi's case encapsulates some of the ironic twists of China’s growth, the most basic one being this: For a small-market city like Milwaukee, Yi Jianlian is a miracle shot at the world’s biggest fan base. But to China’s hottest prospect since Yao Ming, Milwaukee signifies banishment to the countryside. Or so his handlers have led us to believe.
> 
> ...


More of this article at Making of a Chinese Bad Boy


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

So is he actually going to sign, or is just grasps at what we want.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Your team need to trade him quickly, before he turns into a new Fran Vazquez!


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

hahaha at least fraz vanquez situation was unexpected......yi pretty much gave you warnings


----------

